# does supercropping increase yield



## regal8r (Jan 29, 2009)

you be the judge..hopefully not a repost. i found this just a few mins ago while looking for info putting supercropping against LSTing im terms of possible yield maximization. should be very informative to other noobs such as myself. as always rep is apppreciated if you feel its necessary lol

www.420magazine.com/forums/budding-cycle/86882-supercrop-experiment.html


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 29, 2009)

I am unsure that link OK?


----------



## SayWord (Jan 29, 2009)

huh intersting. im gonna stick with lst


----------



## jeffthomas55 (Jun 10, 2013)

regal8r said:


> you be the judge..hopefully not a repost. i found this just a few mins ago while looking for info putting supercropping against LSTing im terms of possible yield maximization. should be very informative to other noobs such as myself. as always rep is apppreciated if you feel its necessary lol
> 
> www.420magazine.com/forums/budding-cycle/86882-supercrop-experiment.html



I have been using LST technique for 2 years . The idea is that you can keep your plant low and maximize the amount of tops close to the light. Hormones kick in that shoot the lower growing shoots up. You can bend and tie your plants to expose everything close to the light. I am using LST on my current crop and have also Supercropped. This is the first time for Supercropping but it seems like another great way to position branches for benefit of yield. I think my buds are looking bigger than normal and more lower sites are exposed to light penetration. Pruning the lower material from the bottom of the plant also helps if the plants are big.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 11, 2013)

does supercropping increase yield?

Depends who you ask and which sources you acquired that data from.. But imho-- Yes.. but under large grow-OPs, SC is not worth the effort.
(between 1%-3% yield inc noticed from a known heavy yielding strain --The Hog--)

The question should be if SC is reliant/dependent upon which strain you are applying it to? (EX: SC has yielded no positive effects applied to true sativas) --but feel free to do your own research and find your own anecdotal findings~


----------



## KidKid1950 (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes it does, but people do not allow their plants to recover fast enough. Most people have this idea that you need to veg a plant 4 weeks than flip. All plants are different. Some need 8 weeks veg, some 6 weeks veg. People who grow 4 different genetics, then veg and flower them at the same time are going to have issues. No matter the technique they use. 

Any stress on my plant is done exclusively in veg, unless it's super low stress. They then get two weeks of recovery time. Period. I have seen people bending branches, topping, fimming, so on and so forth like 4-5 days before flower. Then they wonder why they get tiny, airy buds, or gets good buds, but does not yield more.


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 15, 2013)

I think super cropping can increase yields but if done wrong can also harm them. It seems to me it is just another technique to control plant growth. I honestly have only done two grows before. Well 1.5. I am about to flip to flower on my second grow ever but I have been reading a lot on this site over the last 6 months. What I have learned is that different people grow for different reasons with different setups. This seems to lead us to what we end up needing to do. If you have a small grow space I could see supper cropping helping to make for a larger canopy. I could also see having a small light in a small area and going to town on your plant and making the canopy to dense for light to penetrate properly. ( Really this could happen with any light) On my current grow I am growing a few strains to get a stock of flavors and on next grow I or I should say my girl friend and I will be concentrating on one strain at I time. But this time I have done LST method and hella super cropping to control plant growth I could see how S.C could have is own benefits and give a larger yield depending on the circumstances. The super cropping has definitely helped force lower growth to come out and rise to the surface. So with all that being said I think super cropping can help increase yield via canopy and more tips exposed to light. As noted above me by the other stranger I think its is also important to let the plants recover before flowering. It trips me out to read about people topping and super cropping during flowering.


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't super crop for bigger buds. I do it for canopy management. When you SC the main shoots, the smaller shoots which would normally be starved of light have a chance to push through whilst the SC'd branch repairs. So whilst it don't give bigger buds it does give you more of the nice top colas.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 21, 2013)

it does for me regarless of what people say, lol 
look in my sig


----------



## elkukupanda (Jun 21, 2013)

It's a good technique to control height and canopy indoor. I won't say it increases the yield because it also increases the veg/flowering time. If you have enough plants and room it is not necessary. Keep in mind apical dominance and hormones dictate the order your buds mature.. If you let your plant grow normally, and do multiple harvests.. your plant probably will spend about the same time frame for the amount of bud you get.Best of lucks.


----------



## legallyflying (Jun 22, 2013)

ummm... LST and SC are two different methods that achieve the same fucking response and result in the plant. Honestly, it doesn't make a damn bit of difference which one you use. Some times I go to LST and oops... broke the stem, guess I'm SC now. 


Does it by itself increase yield? No. 
Does it allow you to train your plant for the maximum use of light and bud sites... yes.


----------

